# Q4 Plus Herbicide- Bermudagrass



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I spot-sprayed my bermudagrass lawn with the below mixture to target mainly a bad crabgrass outbreak a few months ago. I saw results on the crabgrass within 24 hours, yet a few weeks later I had very bad herbicide damage in my lawn, and in some instances the mixture killed my turf. It looked like I had spot sprayed with a glyphosate product rather than a selective herbicide such as Q4- I'm hoping that some of you can help me identify the issue so that this doesn't happen again.

As best I can tell, I followed the label perfectly. Temps only reached around 85 that day, well below the 90 degree limit set by the label for bermudagrass. Luckily, I've been able to recover about 80% of what was damaged or killed by heavy irrigation and light fertilizer. I've also included a picture from the lawn today, as you can see the scarring is still prevalent.

Mixture:
Q4 Plus Herbicide: 2oz/gallon
Alligare Surface (Nonionic Surfactant): .5oz/gallon
Blue Marking Dye: .5oz/gallon


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Was it a blanket spray or did you spot treat? I have noticed that I tend to overapply when spot treating, so I ordered a very low flow nozzle and usually mix lighter than suggested to offset my issues.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Was it a blanket spray or did you spot treat? I have noticed that I tend to overapply when spot treating, so I ordered a very low flow nozzle and usually mix lighter than suggested to offset my issues.


Spot treatment- I used the fan nozzle that came with the sprayer. Do you have any recommendations for a low flow nozzle?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> ...I have noticed that I tend to overapply when spot treating, so I ordered a very low flow nozzle and usually mix lighter than suggested to offset my issues.


+1, I like to use a yellow (0.2 gpm @ 40 psi) nozzle for spot spraying.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have noticed that I tend to overapply when spot treating, so I ordered a very low flow nozzle and usually mix lighter than suggested to offset my issues.
> ...


I actually went with a stainless .10 gpm nozzle.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Was it a blanket spray or did you spot treat? I have noticed that I tend to overapply when spot treating, so I ordered a very low flow nozzle and usually mix lighter than suggested to offset my issues.
> ...


Was it an adjustable cone nozzle? If so, those are notorious for over application of herbicides while spot spraying. Also, if you are spot spraying, all you want to do is "mist" the weed and not drown it. I know it's hard to do as you want to make sure you kill it but you will end up hurting the surrounding grass too! I know from experience :lol:


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


I'd have to look- but this is the only thing that I can wrap my head around that might have happened. Definitely wasn't drowning the weeds- I know better than that (I think :lol: )

I've also been researching the backpack sprayer videos listed on this website (can't find the link at the moment). Great info here and a lot of take-aways. Hopefully, round 2 goes a little smoother.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Rutgers videos are great.


----------

